# IGCSE A Levels Equivalence in Pakistan?



## Galaxial (Jun 29, 2013)

I have many questions that I believe only this forum could answer, I'm hoping so.
1- If I complete my IGCSE secondary education (O levels) and A levels from let's say, U.A.E, would I need to study Urdu/Pakistan Studies/Islamic Culture in order to get equivalence? Or is it not necessary?
2- Would my O levels results be counted in along with my A levels results when applying for a medical college? Would the results be added together to give a final result/equivalence marks? Or would only the A level results be considered?
3- Do different colleges have different requirements? What's the lowest mark/gpa/average grade required to get into a governmental college?

I'd appreciate long and detailed answers as I'm somewhat unfamiliar with the Pakistani academic regulations and even after researching for hours, I have only come across vague information on various sites including pakstudy and ibcc, I'd be very thankful to anyone knowledgeable who clears my and I'm assuming others who have similar questions' doubts through answering the questions above. Even if you can't possibly help me, thanks for taking the time to read this and have a nice day.​


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

If you are doing IGs and A levels both from UAE then no need to do these subjects..but if you do IGs from UAE and come back to Pakistan for A levels you will have to do O levels in these subjects.

Both of them will be considered..but in most universities they count 40% of your A levels and 10% of O levels. Since you are doing IGs/O level from abroad only 5 subjects of O levels will be taken into account for your Matric (O level) equivalence, which are: Bio chem physics maths and english if you are going for medicine/dentistry.

Every college has different requirements but they are almost same usually and it depends if you are applying on local seat or international seat..for local seat u need to give entry test and for international seat u need to give SAT II for bio chem and physics/math.
For government colleges i think you need to apply through HEC and i got no idea about their merit.

Hope this helps.


----------



## hudanasir (Nov 23, 2012)

Galaxial said:


> I have many questions that I believe only this forum could answer, I'm hoping so.
> 1- If I complete my IGCSE secondary education (O levels) and A levels from let's say, U.A.E, would I need to study Urdu/Pakistan Studies/Islamic Culture in order to get equivalence? Or is it not necessary?
> *You will get your equivalence on the basis of 5 Olevels (biology, chemistry physics, maths and english) and 3 A levels (biology, chemistry and physics). Then you can apply as an overseas candidate in both private and government universities/colleges.
> **If you have 3 additional subjects in O levels (pakistan studies, islaamyaat and urdu), then also you can get you equivalence and can apply on a local seat in private universities, but you will still be an overseas candidate for gov. seats as your education has been completed outside pakistan. (UAE)*
> ...


​


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

hudanasir said:


> [/INDENT]


You can actually apply on local seat in private medical colleges even without islamic studies urdu and pak studies in o levels..they can be any 3 subjects


----------



## Galaxial (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks for your replies but is maths really mandatory??? Can't be any other subject?


----------



## hudanasir (Nov 23, 2012)

Galaxial said:


> Thanks for your replies but is maths really mandatory??? Can't be any other subject?


In Olevels YES...!!


----------

